# An idea for next year



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I really like Waxstock and I've only missed one of them. The demos get better every year which is good to see. But one thing I've noticed is that the majority of demos are based around machine polishing. That's great, but before you can machine polish the car should be clean, right? So why not have some demos around safe washing, what sort of products to use for different jobs, etc. etc?

How about next year there is something like this setup in the corner (near one of the roller doors) and get could have two or three cars that haven't been washed for a month or so cleaned throughout the day? Have one that's caked in mud, one with bird lime, tree sap, and one that's fairly clean and needs a quick maintenance wash?

You could do it outside, but from past experience most people stay inside.

Thoughts?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Good idea

Maybe after lunch time too as that's when the place clears out and there's not a lot happening


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Good idea
> 
> Maybe after lunch time too as that's when the place clears out and there's not a lot happening


I was thinking that's why you have three (or more cars) to keep the demo going throughout the day.


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

We had live outdoor wash demos for the previous 4 years at Waxstock, but after just *three* people watched the outdoor wash demo in 2015 it simply isn't sustainable to run a feature that there isn't demand to see... there were more staff than people watching in 2015! We also had clay demos inside on the stage/tool bar, but people were mainly interested in machine polishing... so that's what we maximised this year. Those who wanted wash demos had four years to show their enthusiasm and grow the feature simply via attendance and interest in the previous features, but they never came... so more time in the schedule went on machine polishing which people loved.

It should also be noted that Ricoh Arena doesn't lend itself to outdoor demos like Peterborough did so this may have had something to do with the declining numbers watching the feature. If the venue changed, then outdoor demos may be tried again.

Furthermore, to avoid completely missing out wash and decon stages in 2016, we ensured that the FREE show guide in 2016 covered these stages in depth with pictorial guides. So someone going to Waxstock would have a full overview of general detailing stages, as they have always had.

Use it or lose it, folks.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Ah I see. I wasn't aware of the wash demo's previously. Sorry, must have missed the information.


----------

